# Betta Market



## Bobby T (Aug 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if there is a thriving market for betta fish? I used to breed them for fun, but I'm thinking about breeding them again. I'd like to know if there's very few people looking for various types or a lot of people. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Betta Girl (Aug 9, 2021)

Where are you from? Would you ship them? What does and kinds do you intend to breed?


----------

